# My Noreve case -pictures added



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been oooohing and aaaaahing over the Noreve threads and the pretty cases (and skins) for weeks now. 
I'm so excited! My case shipped! I think the tracking info said Wednesday so I should be getting it soon.

I can't wait! I'm sure you'll understand.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

What color did you get?

Details! I need details....


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

When did you order it?  I ordered one about a week ago.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

clawdia said:


> When did you order it? I ordered one about a week ago.


July 12th. I'm surprised it has shipped already - I thought it would be another week.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

*Flower* said:


> What color did you get?
> 
> Details! I need details....


Perpetual in Red. 

My skin is Monet's Giverny Gardens.

I.CAN'T.WAIT. Who would think I'd be so excited about a case? LOL

(also I don't have a Kindle - I have a Kobo but I'm hoping I can be all excited about it on here.  This board was quite helpful for me in making my cover decision.  Apparently the Coolreader cover will fit the Kobo and the selection of covers for the Kobo quite honestly bites.  )


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Samantha said:


> July 12th. I'm surprised it has shipped already - I thought it would be another week.


That's really good - I'm figuring at least three weeks to get mine. I hope you like yours!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

You don't have a Kindle?    Vamoose - be gone!!!

Just kidding.  

I think that is a lovely combo.  I hope the Coolreader works out with the Kobo, I am glad you found something that you like that will work.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You will love, love, love your Noreve cover.  I have the Perpetual Purple and the Perpetucal Pink, both of these for my Kindle 2.  I also own a Nook and am lusting after a Noreve cover for it as well, but haven't done it yet.  Post some pictures when you get yours.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good news!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You'll have to post pictures when it arrives.  Of course you can be excited here.  We don't discriminate.  
In the end we all are readers and accessory lovers.  
deb


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> You don't have a Kindle?


Believe me I'm tempted! oooh so tempted. (I live in Canada and the reason I got a Kobo was that the Kindle (at the time) was $40 more than the Kobo (which of course is moot now that the new ones are out - although they aren't out until August anyhow) and I could buy the Kobo in a store rather than wait for Amazon to ship to me. And the Kobo came in black. I really don't like the white ones (again moot!). )

I will definitely post pictures!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I hear you on the white.  I didn't buy a Kindle until I found out about DecalGirl.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

It's in Kentucky! It's in Kentucky!


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't wait to hear how you like it!  I know I'm going to be just as excited as you are, when mine ships.  I debated long and hard (and tried way too many cases) before I ordered mine.  Now I'm sorry I did, or I'd be getting it sooner!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

It's in Alberta! It's in Alberta! (my province). 

I'm guessing I'll get it tomorrow since it's not in my city yet.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

It's in my city!!!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Samantha, you sound just like me when I was waiting for my Noreve.  I was looking at that UPS tracking every 30 minutes.  There's a UPS distribution center in Louisville, Kentucky which is about 40 miles from me.  When I saw that it was sitting up there, I wanted to drive up there and get it, instead of waiting for it to be delivered to me!  When the UPS man finally got to my house with it the next day, I was out the door before he got out of his truck.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

Love my Noreve! Plain black for my XG.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see your new Noreve! Mine is just plain black, but I love it!!! Someday I'm going to break down and get one in a pretty color!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Samantha, you sound just like me when I was waiting for my Noreve. I was looking at that UPS tracking every 30 minutes. There's a UPS distribution center in Louisville, Kentucky which is about 40 miles from me. When I saw that it was sitting up there, I wanted to drive up there and get it, instead of waiting for it to be delivered to me! When the UPS man finally got to my house with it the next day, I was out the door before he got out of his truck.


LOL Mine sat in Kentucky for a looooong time too and then I think it cleared customs? Then it hit Calgary and sat there for a while and then boom it was in Edmonton (where I live). Hopefully tomorrow it will be out for delivery!

Actually it's kind of interesting to watch it travel: France, Germany, US, Calgary (Canada) and Edmonton (Canada). It's better traveled than I am!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

It came! It came! It came last night and I didn't notice until this morning when I checked the UPS site!   Not sure how that happened but it's hard to hear the door in my house. 

I'll post photos tonight. 

My initial impressions - I would probably like it more if it was specifically made for Kobo. The covers options for Kobos are horrible and this was the best I could find (well one of them.  ). I had a hard time getting the bottom rail on - the one that clips over the device as I think the Kobo is just a bit thicker than the device this was made for. I got it to work tho. So since I can't get a decent leather Kobo cover I'm ok with this. 

I don't like the travel wallet tho. I think because the Kobo is a bit thicker I find it doesn't close easily unless I close it just right.   I'd be happier with just a place to put a business card. 

And the box it came in is just pathetic.  

But it's here!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see your pictures!  And about the box your Noreve came in being pathetic, that's the general consensus about Noreve packaging, although several people have complained to them about it.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I know it looks sort of pink-ish but it's red.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures.  Doesn't the leather just feel luxurious


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

That's just gorgeous!

Now I really can't wait until my blue one gets here . . .


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry the pictures aren't better. 

I really like it. It's such nice leather and the colour is gorgeous. I love how there is an easel on it and how the button is on the back so you can fold the cover back. 

I can see how these cases can be addictive.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Just beautiful! I love that skin! Which one is it?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Vet said:


> Just beautiful! I love that skin! Which one is it?


Monet - Gardens at Giverny. It's a Gelaskin skin.

http://www.gelaskins.com/store/skins/ipad_and_ereaders/Kobo_eReader/Artists_Garden_at_Giverny

Which I don't really like because it covers up the charging light.  When I pointed it out they said what charging light?   This was before I knew about Decal Girl. Now that they are making skins for Kobo (which doesn't cover up the charging light) I'll be buying one from them (unless shipping is too much!)


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful combination!!!!!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Samantha said:


> Monet - Gardens at Giverny. It's a Gelaskin skin.


I really like it!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------

